# Clausing 8520 mTech DRO Install



## dwentz (Oct 13, 2011)

I have spent the last few weeks installing a mTech DRO on my Clausing mill. 

I have documented it on my web page for those of you that might be interested in it.






http://www.wentztech.com/metalworking/2011/10/12/clausing-8520-dro-install/

Dale


----------



## Swede (Oct 14, 2011)

I read your write up, Dale. You did a really nice job and it reminded me of my own DRO installation adventures. Sometimes, it's hard to determine just how to mount scales, especially when the machine castings are curved.

The hardest was the DRO for my Hardinge lathe. The Hardinge is 99% curved, almost art deco in shape, and to get the lathe Z-axis correct, especially, was a challenge.

You'll love working with your DRO. No more backlash, no more dials.

You'll find that with a DRO, you'll change how you do work. For example, you rarely need to lay out or center pop anything. The DRO will be far more accurate than scribes and rulers. You'll also probably find that you'll use the CENTER of an object as the origin, rather than one corner. Doing this produced nice symmetry. For example, you've got a rectangle and you need to drill 4 holes in it spaced proportionally, you can measure the stock before it goes in the mill, pick up the edges with an edge finder, then run the table to the exact center and set X and Y to 0,0. Now your four holes become plus and minus values across two imaginary central lines, like X plus and minus 2.000", Y plus and minus 1.000", and the end result is perfect.

Bolt circles, too. You can drill and tap two separate pieces, specifying a 6-count 4.000" bolt circle, and the holes will line up perfectly.

You'll _love _it. I'll never work on another mill or lathe without DRO again.


----------



## lazylathe (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Dale,

Thanks for the info!

Just a question!

How are you liking the mill??
I went to see the one for sale locally and it is just dirty with some surface rust.
Should clean up nicely.
The head seems tight and smooth with no rough spots felt when rotating it.
All the axis worked well and were quite smooth, even though the oil and grease was solid.

It has been sitting in his unheated garage for 2 years now...

Any thoughts on changing out the 3 phase 220V motor for a 110V one?

Thanks again for the site you created, lots of good info!!!

Andrew


----------

